# What Is The Best Looking Body Kit For The 95 Nissan



## JIMMYSX9 (Jan 7, 2004)

Im Just Curious On Whats Out There I Have Already The Stillen Kit And Its Just Gettting Old And Want To Chage It Up But Just Want To Know If There Are Any Kits Out There That Will Fit With Out.. Having To.. Bang The Dang Thing On.. Any Ideas Are Helpful.. Ive Heard Bout The Gtp Ones Are Not Soo Good.. And Vis Are Not Either..give Me And Some Others B14 Owners Any Good Ideas.. 


Thanx Jimmysx200sx


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

D
R
I
F
T

K
I
T


----------



## JIMMYSX9 (Jan 7, 2004)

Whre Can I Find Some Drift Kits Thankss


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

off-topic comment: DON'T capitalize the first letter of EVERY word. It's hard as hell to read and tell where your sentences begin and end. 

btw - moved to cosmetic section.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Drift, GTR, Omega (except the 4-door skirts and tail), and the Combat front are all good-looking kits.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

go here http://student.plattsburgh.edu/cook7166/NissanRides/b14bodykits/ that is a decent list of *most* of all the front bumpers for the b14 sentra/200sx


----------



## JIMMYSX9 (Jan 7, 2004)

JIMMYSX9 said:


> Im Just Curious On Whats Out There I Have Already The Stillen Kit And Its Just Gettting Old And Want To Chage It Up But Just Want To Know If There Are Any Kits Out There That Will Fit With Out.. Having To.. Bang The Dang Thing On.. Any Ideas Are Helpful.. Ive Heard Bout The Gtp Ones Are Not Soo Good.. And Vis Are Not Either..give Me And Some Others B14 Owners Any Good Ideas..
> 
> 
> Thanx Jimmysx200sx


welll... does anyone know where to get these kits .. or have any recommendations.?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

search. now. even the broad question this thread started out as has been covered before. 
its all your opinion anyways. you dont need us to tell you what you should like.
i know there is atleast 3 threads where i've mentioned places to get your kits from.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

there are EREBUNI , VIS , GTP , VERSUS , Stillen , Streetweapons, Andy autosports etc etc etc.. the list goes on and on..

do a quick search and im sure ull find more.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

erebuni GTR kit all the way


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

im not about the whole body kit thang.....but if i had to choose i would pick the gtr or omega kit...good luck on ur search


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

You can't go wrong with the Sentra GT-S body kit..it's clean and its JDM OEM! :thumbup:


----------



## JIMMYSX9 (Jan 7, 2004)

Exalta said:


> You can't go wrong with the Sentra GT-S body kit..it's clean and its JDM OEM! :thumbup:


 i think i m going to go with the r33 kit front end.. and the gtp blueclassjz80sides and the extreme rear.. tell me what you think
http://www.aerotrends.com/store/customer/product.php?productid=17446&cat=604&page=1= front
the other sstuf is on importfan.com and others too 
what yall thoughts??????


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

*..wow!!*



Exalta said:


> You can't go wrong with the Sentra GT-S body kit..it's clean and its JDM OEM! :thumbup:



..dayum!! ..that's a nice bumper.. ..you know where I can order one???

..O' and by tha' way..my money's on VIS..my R34'Octane bumper fit like a charm.. ..no major mods :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

JIMMYSX9 said:


> i think i m going to go with the r33 kit front end.. and the gtp blueclassjz80sides and the extreme rear.. tell me what you think
> http://www.aerotrends.com/store/customer/product.php?productid=17446&cat=604&page=1= front
> the other sstuf is on importfan.com and others too
> what yall thoughts??????


I wouldn't buy anything from Importscam.com...

Not unless you don't mind having a 2" gap all the way around your bumper, and having your kit crack when you test fit it.


----------



## JIMMYSX9 (Jan 7, 2004)

samo said:


> I wouldn't buy anything from Importscam.com...
> 
> Not unless you don't mind having a 2" gap all the way around your bumper, and having your kit crack when you test fit it.


no im not getting it from import fan i heard war stories from there i have found many places to get it from.. but .. my kit will fit .. good. just b/c my car is gettting all reworked so.. its ok..


----------

